# Chicago, IL Male, 3 years old



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He's very skinny, but he might be a purebred. 
http://animalwelfareleague.com/


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I e-mailed this page to a GSD rescue group here in Chicago (http://www.gsdrescue1.org).

Of course, I can't promise anything for them, since we never seem to run out of GSDs in need of rescue.

I just thought that it can't hurt to pass on the information.

Thanks for starting this thread, Carole.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't know of the Animal Welfare League is no-kill or not. This just defaulted to Urgent. Anybody know? 

Anyway, he looks so sad.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

From what I have heard, it is somewhere between a no-kill and a low-kill.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, he's no longer listed, so I think we can put an end to this thread.


----------

